# Cpu Temp between 97 : 100 °C while heavy usage (Dell G3-3590)



## OmarMohamed_98 (Apr 14, 2022)

Hi Everyone,
My dell G3-3590 (i7-9750H & 1660 Max-q ) reaches 100 °C on long term usage or gaming .
I don't know that much about this tool just from youtube and the forum.
So, I don't know if my parameters is good or not.
So , can any one help with the correct parameters and what to do ?


----------



## unclewebb (Apr 14, 2022)

OmarMohamed_98 said:


> reaches 100 °C on long term usage


That is a problem with your cooling. When your laptop was new, did it also reach 100°C? Many laptops have barely adequate cooling. Someone should have complained and sent it back to Dell when it was new. 

Intel says the 9750H has a 45W TDP rating. Your decision or Dell's decision to run a 9750H at 60W is what causes the high temperatures. You can open your laptop up and try to clean it out and improve the cooling, or you can reduce the MSR PL1 and PL2 turbo power limits which will force your CPU to slow down and run a little cooler, or you can continue to use your laptop as is and let it sometimes run at 100°C. If Dell builds laptops that run constantly at 100°C then that must be OK. 

I mostly use a desktop computer. Modern laptops that constantly run at sky high temperatures like this are not for me.


----------



## OmarMohamed_98 (Apr 14, 2022)

unclewebb said:


> That is a problem with your cooling. When your laptop was new, did it also reach 100°C? Many laptops have barely adequate cooling. Someone should have complained and sent it back to Dell when it was new.
> 
> Intel says the 9750H has a 45W TDP rating. Your decision or Dell's decision to run a 9750H at 60W is what causes the high temperatures. You can open your laptop up and try to clean it out and improve the cooling, or you can reduce the MSR PL1 and PL2 turbo power limits which will force your CPU to slow down and run a little cooler, or you can continue to use your laptop as is and let it sometimes run at 100°C. If Dell builds laptops that run constantly at 100°C then that must be OK.
> 
> I mostly use a desktop computer. Modern laptops that constantly run at sky high temperatures like this are not for me.


First thanks for answer
i bought my laptop 2 years ago and yeah it hits 100 °C when first bought 
but i didnt know that much about laptop stuff
so, i changed thermal paste it cooled down cpu a little bit but it didnt last that much 
and for notice when i set  speed shift above 105 the temp goes to 92 but lower my performance 
so what do you think ??!


----------



## unclewebb (Apr 14, 2022)

OmarMohamed_98 said:


> what do you think ?


What thermal paste did you use? Some thermal pastes only last two weeks. Try using Noctua NT-H2. This should last longer.

Some people slow their laptops down to reduce the heat. This is OK but I would try to fix the cooling first.


----------



## rethcirE (Apr 14, 2022)

Internally your machine has only two heatpipes and they are both shared between CPU/GPU. This is far from ideal, and really unacceptable for a 45W 9750H. Your best bet is to limit PL1/PL2 like suggested above, prop the laptop up off the resting surface to allow more airflow, or possibly add a laptop cooler underneath. Even still, it will run hot at Max Turbo. I am shocked at the heatsink/fan design for this model.


----------



## OmarMohamed_98 (Apr 14, 2022)

unclewebb said:


> What thermal paste did you use? Some thermal pastes only last two weeks. Try using Noctua NT-H2. This should last longer.
> 
> Some people slow their laptops down to reduce the heat. This is OK but I would try to fix the cooling first.


i used MX-5 
when i tried to make PL1 and PL2 set them to 50 or 60  both it gives me 92 °C but also power throttle
i cleaned my laptop and put paste just 2 months ago


----------



## OmarMohamed_98 (Apr 14, 2022)

rethcirE said:


> Internally your machine has only two heatpipes and they are both shared between CPU/GPU. This is far from ideal, and really unacceptable for a 45W 9750H. Your best bet is to limit PL1/PL2 like suggested above, prop the laptop up off the resting surface to allow more airflow, or possibly add a laptop cooler underneath. Even still, it will run hot at Max Turbo. I am shocked at the heatsink/fan design for this model.


i tried all these solutions nothing work like 
and when i lowered PL1 + PL2 it lowers performance and gives power throttle


----------



## unclewebb (Apr 15, 2022)

OmarMohamed_98 said:


> when i tried to make PL1 and PL2 set them to 50 or 60 both it gives me 92 °C but also power throttle


Some laptops have bad cooling so there is not much you can do. Power limit throttling and thermal throttling are both going to reduce performance.


----------



## OmarMohamed_98 (Apr 15, 2022)

unclewebb said:


> Some laptops have bad cooling so there is not much you can do. Power limit throttling and thermal throttling are both going to reduce performance.


Ok Thanks Again for Replying .


----------

